# How can I make my samsung laptop run standard up to date AMD drivers?



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 5, 2013)

My laptop is a samsung AMD A6 3420m laptop. The problem is, drivers from the official AMD website do not work correctly on my laptop and cause weird glitches. It says my computer is suppose to run the software provided by samsung. My video driver is out of date from 2011, and there has been varies driver updates that my laptop is missing that improves performance. Is it because the samsung bloatware came with my computer? If I install windows 7 barebones, without samsung software on it, will it be able to run generic drivers without a problem? Or, is it because of the way samsung designed my laptop and the motherboard? My laptop came with a recovery media that had windows 7 barebones. My laptop is new from late august 2012. This is my laptop: 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834131323


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm not sure if it STILL works like this, but it's just that your GPU is blacklisted in the general AMD installer.  There was 'Mobility Modder' which altered the list of accepted GPUs in the installer and allowed the software to be installed on a laptop, but it seems to have been long discontinued back with Catalyst 9.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 6, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> I'm not sure if it STILL works like this, but it's just that your GPU is blacklisted in the general AMD installer.  There was 'Mobility Modder' which altered the list of accepted GPUs in the installer and allowed the software to be installed on a laptop, but it seems to have been long discontinued back with Catalyst 9.


 Ugh. Not buying a samsung laptop again. I bought a new laptop and they left me with support in just the few months of having it. A bigger company wouldn't do that.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 6, 2013)

Actually, now I'm confused.  You've successfully installed the off the shelf AMD drivers from AMD themselves?  There shouldn't be any real stability issues and the fact that it's a Samsung would have no affect on it.  There's nothing special about the Samsung hardware, it's still just an AMD APU installed there and Samsung can't modify that hardware to make it need unique drivers from them.  Are you even sure the stability issue is a DRIVER issue?


----------



## Runefox (Apr 6, 2013)

Given the other thread, I wonder about that, because drivers don't typically "go stale" and suddenly cause errors out of the blue. I'm thinking it's more likely a heat issue or a chipset problem (bad RAM, bad GPU, etc).

Going from my advice to check out a similar model's support page, this driver is from October 2012, and may help at least rule out the driver bit. This was on the support page for the NP305E5A-A06US.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 6, 2013)

Runefox said:


> Given the other thread, I wonder about that, because drivers don't typically "go stale" and suddenly cause errors out of the blue. I'm thinking it's more likely a heat issue or a chipset problem (bad RAM, bad GPU, etc).
> 
> Going from my advice to check out a similar model's support page, this driver is from October 2012, and may help at least rule out the driver bit. This was on the support page for the NP305E5A-A06US.


 No, what I was trying to say was that amd drivers do not work on my laptop properly. The ones issued from samsung have no problem on my pc. Whenever I install an amd driver from amd's website, I get better gaming performance, but I get windows 7 glitches, for instance, unable to reboot (screen stays black), flashing artifacts, etc... But in order to get full stability, I have to keep the one samsung gave me. The problem is, there is varies driver updates that I am missing out on, but they are not optimized for my laptop, which I am guessing samsung is being lazy for giving owners of this specific laptop an updated driver. So, I figured maybe I should install a barebone copy of windows without samsung's pre-installed software, so maybe it will recognize it as a regular laptop without samsung's performance reducing, battery saving crap on it. I am thinking, maybe the stuff samsung gave me on my laptop made it work a certain way with windows, including the pre-installed drivers that an official amd driver isn't compatible with.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 6, 2013)

Have you just tried a slightly older version of the AMD drivers?  They update them like 12 times a month.  Could just be some bugs with your APU.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 6, 2013)

That definitely sounds like an issue with the chipset, but again, try the October Samsung driver I linked you to and see if that helps. Quite frankly, driver performance enhancements are usually focused on higher-end cards, while APU's and low-end chips like the 6520 will usually get little to no improvement.

For that matter, though, AMD makes no claims that their own drivers will work on every laptop. They specifically state that the generic AMD driver may or may not work on any given model, and are provided as-is.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (Apr 6, 2013)

Runefox said:


> That definitely sounds like an issue with the chipset, but again, try the October Samsung driver I linked you to and see if that helps. Quite frankly, driver performance enhancements are usually focused on higher-end cards, while APU's and low-end chips like the 6520 will usually get little to no improvement.
> 
> For that matter, though, AMD makes no claims that their own drivers will work on every laptop. They specifically state that the generic AMD driver may or may not work on any given model, and are provided as-is.


 yeah, I think I downloaded that driver. Funny thing is, whenever I install a new driver, it will say there is an update to my driver or I am able to go to the device manager and update driver, and it takes me right back to the driver that was made for my laptop. Generally, windows update service doesn't tell me there is a driver update.


----------

